# Documentary



## Tomdocumentary (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello. My name is Thomas and I am working on a documentary made by a Spanish Director here in France. Part of the documentary will talk about the corruption that can exist in property development in the south of Spain. The Director is looking for an English golfer who has encountered difficulties with his secondary home in Spain and would like to tell his story.

Leave me a message here or contact me for more information at thomasdocumentary on googles mail.

Thanks.


----------



## southernguy (Sep 14, 2008)

*documentary*

Hi,
I am considered one of the top sports and entertainment attorneys in the US...living in France now. I have played the professional golf tour in Europe, Asia and South America. Now I play on the French tour and the German tour and Spain Tour is on my schedule too. I was the senior counsel to a major movie studio in the US so have done many documentaries, including being producer and of course, doing all legal aspect of production. My background is much more extensive but i can't do it all on computer if you know what i mean. Let me know if this interests you as I would be interested in getting involved in France.
Thanks





Tomdocumentary said:


> Hello. My name is Thomas and I am working on a documentary made by a Spanish Director here in France. Part of the documentary will talk about the corruption that can exist in property development in the south of Spain. The Director is looking for an English golfer who has encountered difficulties with his secondary home in Spain and would like to tell his story.
> 
> Leave me a message here or contact me for more information at thomasdocumentary on googles mail.
> 
> Thanks.


----------

